# Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee



## dadorsch (12. August 2012)

Moin,

Da ich mich seit meiner kindheit nicht mehr mit dem thema molenangeln auseinandergesetzt habe, und es demnächst mal wieder probieren möchte, dachte ich mir, frag ich doch hier im forum mal nach ob einige leute evtl. ein paar schöne molen in der ostsee bzw. Nordsee kennen!
Ich komme aus hamburg, und kann von daher eigentl. alles gut erreichen!
Bin auch für tipps bezüglich angeltechniken und gerät dankbar!
Hoffe ich bekomme ein paar tipps von euch!
Gruß
Ben


----------



## AngeloMerte (12. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

So, habe diese Woche von der Mole in Holnis geangelt. Da geht schon ordentlich was. Hab ne schöne Mefo gefangen. Ist sehr flaches Wasser da, tiefer als 1M sollte man dort nicht Angeln.


----------



## AngeloMerte (12. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

Gibt dort aber Hornhecht, Schollen usw


----------



## AngeloMerte (12. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

Schal, bezüglich Köder: einfach Tauwurm oder Heringsfetzen nehmen


----------



## dadorsch (12. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

Danke....
Du meinst holnis an der dänischen grenze...?
Welche mole meinst du da genau? Ist die einfach zu finden?


----------



## AngeloMerte (12. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

Ja, in der Nähe von Flensburg. Wenn du in Holnis am Starnd bist siehst du die sofort. Es gibt da nur eine Mole. Ne weitere Möglichkeit wäre auch noch die Mole im Yachthafen Fahrensodde. Das liegt auch in der Nähe von Flensburg.

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

Cuxhaven ist auch nicht schlecht. Da sind so einige Arten vertreten...Flunder, Kliesche, Scholle, Seezunge, Aal, Aalmutter, Seeskorpion, Wolfsbarsch, Knurrhahn, Wittling, Stint. 

Vereinzelt auch Hornhecht, Dorsch, Meeräsche, Makrele sowie Stöcker und angeblich auch Meerforelle (hab ich da bisher aber noch nicht gefangen)

Zu der Jahreszeit sollte man da aber nachts angeln, sonst hat man laufend Stinte und kleine Wittlinge am Band.


----------



## dadorsch (13. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

welche mole meinst du da genau?


----------



## dadorsch (13. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

noch mal ne dumme frage.....
wie siehts denn in der nordsee mit ebbe und flut aus?
muss ich da was beachten? Fangzeiten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*

Amerikahafen ist z. B. ganz gut. Allerdings fängt man da nur 2 Stunden vor und maximal 2 Stunden nach Hochwasser gut. Mein Lieblingsplatz ist aber die Schleuse, da kann man immer was fangen, da muss man die Gezeiten nicht beachten. Die Fische stehn auch dichter zusammen.


----------



## degl (13. August 2012)

*AW: Molenangeln ostsee/nordsee*



dadorsch schrieb:


> noch mal ne dumme frage.....
> wie siehts denn in der nordsee mit ebbe und flut aus?
> muss ich da was beachten? Fangzeiten?



So Pi X Daumen, läuft das Wasser 6 Std. ab und wieder 6 Std. auf........................bei so exponierten Stellen wie Molen oder Häfen bleibt meistens genug Wasser da.........aber am Strand heist es "Adieu Wasser" oder auch "Welcome back".....

gruß degl


----------

